# Winter Jacket Opinions



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

In the market for a new Winter riding jacket. Will be used for both MTB and Road. Have it narrowed down to three:

Assos Airjack 851
Pearl Izumi PRO 3x1
Giordana Forma Red Carbon

Want something warm, but versatile. I really wanted a Red jacket for the extra visibility on the road and in the woods (Hunters, Deer don't wear Red!!) I am sure the quality of all are top notch, but love to hear opinions. Would love the Assos FuguJack, but tooooo much $$$$$. Thank you in advance.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The Fugu is awesome but you would/could only wear it when it's crazy cold out. It's NOT a versatile jacket.
The Assos Airjack is nice but I hated the collar and the Michael Jackson type looks. Maybe the pockets are small too? I don't remember.
The Forma Red is made out of an odd material, it's almost like a scuba suit. It's nice but sorta dorky looking.
The Izumi is getting great reviews. I haven't seen one in person but I'm sure it's very nice.
I bought the black Rapha Classic Softshell and I love it. It also comes in red. Free shipping 'til the end of January.

http://www.rapha.cc/classic-softshell-jacket/


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I just purchased the Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell jacket and love it. Price alittle steep but worth it!!!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*I Went with...*

the Pearl Izumi. Seemed like the best bang for the buck. The outer softshell can be separated from the inner jacket, so I end with a cool weather jacket, a cold weather system and the balaclava that comes with it. Thanx to all for the opinions!! FYI found the PI at World Cycling Productions for $350 plus they had a 15% off coupon available on the site, so the jacket came to just under $300. Half the price of the Fugu and certainly not half the jacket!!


----------



## jkelch01 (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought a Gore Tool in red. The best investment I could have made. I wore the jacket this past weekend in 20-30 degree weather with 15+ mile per hour wind. I was wearing a pearl zumi base layer and a omni tech tee shirt. I could not believe how comfortable I was. I even ended up unzipping the pit zippers after I got warmed up. The jacket is very lightweight and comfortable for the warmth it provides. I have been wearing a polar fleece before this and always got sweat-ed up. I was able to vent this jacket and keep the sweat down. I also liked the high collar and draw string at the top of the collar along with the zip pocket on the chest. The jacket has three pockets in the back plus one zipp able in the back.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Endura MT500 Long-Sleeve Jersey Jacket ?*

Not ready to drop $300 on a jacket, I've been looking at this much less expensive jersey jacket with good reviews from both Bike Radar and What Mountain Bike (comparison test winner). Wish I could try one on for size before ordering from the UK though.

*Endura MT500 Long-Sleeve Jersey Jacket*
https://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=126&prod_id=245

*Bike Radar - Jan 2010 (4.5 stars)*
https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/jackets/product/mt500-ls-jersey-jacket-10-36959


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wear a sorta close-fitting North Face jacket to ride......But Ive been wanting one of those PI jackets.

I was curious as to how visible the color red is at night.......I would rather wear red than those flourescent colors.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Clones123 said:


> Not ready to drop $300 on a jacket, I've been looking at this much less expensive jersey jacket with good reviews from both Bike Radar and What Mountain Bike (comparison test winner). Wish I could try one on for size before ordering from the UK though.
> 
> *Endura MT500 Long-Sleeve Jersey Jacket*
> https://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=126&prod_id=245
> ...


I'm interested in the Endura as well...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This one has worked out well for me :

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG.../pearl-izumi-elite-barrier-convertible-jacket


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I have this: http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-Thermal-Sleeve-Jersey/dp/B00283XWPW It has a mesh on the underarm just like the endura and it will not keep you warm in temp like 35-55F. I think the best one would be GORE TOOL. You have an option to zip or unzip underarm for ventilation.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> Not ready to drop $300 on a jacket, I've been looking at this much less expensive jersey jacket with good reviews from both Bike Radar and What Mountain Bike (comparison test winner). Wish I could try one on for size before ordering from the UK though.
> 
> *Endura MT500 Long-Sleeve Jersey Jacket*
> https://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=126&prod_id=245
> ...


HuckNRoll is carrying this. 120/- + ship I guess


----------



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

I'm about to pull the trigger on this jacket. I want the one in red.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32194


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

stalker said:


> HuckNRoll is carrying this. 120/- + ship I guess


Free shipping. Thanks for posting. Not sure if $120 shipped is a compelling price or not. REI just had a 45% off sale on the NorthFace Apex Bionic jacket so I ordered one for $70.

I see that VillageCycle.com has the Gore Tool jacket also for $120 with free shipping where most sites are $199. I tried on a Gore Tool at a local REI and found it way too snug for a jacket - more of a jersey-jacket fit on me but then I'm not skinny either. In the opposite, I was interested to read in reviews that the Endura jersey-jacket is cut a bit on the loose side which I'd prefer since I'm not a 20-something roadie.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

REI has a couple of nice ones on clearance right now... can't find them online but in the stores if there is one in your area definitely worth checking out. There were a few that had side vent zippers, 3 pockets and inside lower back pocket. Unfortunately I am right between a M and L in their branded clothes so neither fit quite right. I think they were $59.00


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

does the Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell breathe? and is it 2 separate layers?

I have a Pro softshell from 2 yrs ago and it does not breath at all, wish they made the upper back portion breathable. wind and waterproof though.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the softshell, 2010 model. It is breatheable not from the back but from under your arm. On a cold weather (30-50* F), this jacket is not enough to keep you warm as the cold wind goes straight into your core. You will need to have an outside layer. I use lightweight PI wind barrier.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

i've used my pro softshell down to -20c with only a thin long sleeve polypro and a t-shirt on top. anything around 0c my upper back sweats alot cause the moisture doesn't get out.


----------

